# Your Favorite Things



## johnford (May 21, 2011)

Well...it's only a matter of days now before I go and pick up my new buddies. I've always had a huge place in my heart for smaller parrot species. I'm so excited for the new ones coming home soon I thought I'd start an upbeat discussion about what you like the most about budgies!

Why is it that you chose a budgie(s) as your companion? What do you like most? Perhaps what do you like least?

Haven't felt this excited in a long time! Cannot wait!

For me, budgies are chalk full of personalities. They are the perfect bird for me personally (largely because I tend to favor smaller parrot species anyways). They come in a variety of colours. They're sexually dimorphic. They're pretty easy to bond with and tame. They can speak, though honestly I'm not really a person who buys parrots for their talking abilities. They can learn a variety of tricks--they're so smart! And they're small and easy to care for.

Those are the reasons why I like budgies.

When my first budgie died, and my first bird in general, I was devastated. Birds in general can be quite frail and require careful handling and a big piece of me went when Quinn died that I didn't want another budgie for awhile.

I'm glad, years later--and knowing alot more than I did back then--I'm ready to have more birds, and specifically budgies. :wild:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

John, I'm so excited for you to pick up your new little friends, that's great! :whoo:

I chose a budgie because I wanted a parrot and they were the tiniest, cutest parrots! Also (and I feel that this is often a reason for people to chose budgies), they were less expensive than other larger parrots. 

As I was to find out (my current girl was my very first bird many years ago), budgies have just as big of personalities and just as much charisma as their larger cousins, and I wouldn't trade my baby girl for the world. 

I love how she understands me when I talk to her and how she reads my body language, I love her chirps and all the silly little noises she makes, I love how she fluffs up when she's happy or sleepy, and above all I love the bond we share; I know she loves me just as much as I love her and that is just such a special thing to experience. :001_wub:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*John,

It's great that you'll soon have new budgies to share your life :jumping:

I look forward to "meeting" them once they are home and all settled in!

Why is it that you chose a budgie(s) as your companion? 
Budgies were a part of my life growing up. According to my Mother, almost the first word I said was "Birdie".
That particular budgie (named Buddy) shared the dry cheerios she put on my high chair tray.

Some of my favorite memories of are of "Sweetie" a beautiful budgie that shared my life for 12 1/2 years

I love hearing my budgies chirping.
Watching them living each moment to the fullest and enjoying the little things in life always helps put the world in the proper perspective.

I currently have seven budgie boys and two budgie girls. 
Each of them has his/her own unique personality, temperament and likes and dislikes. 
Watching how flock dynamics changed each time additional birds were added to the flock was fascinating.​
What do you like most?
I like that my budgies are not "tamed" but choose to interact with me on their terms.

My budgies do not hesitate to come and sit on the back or arms of my chair, perch on my head or explore my laptop. 
The budgies come and sit near me and "talk" earnestly in budgie-talk which is adorable.

I very much enjoy watching them play together and interact with one another.
I love that they each like to sleep on a swing and ensure there are extra swings in every cage so everybudgie always has a swing to sleep on!

My budgies love flying around the living room, dining room and hallway and have hours of out-of-cage time each day.

I like how when I bring in a plate of vegetables, egg-food or a special treat they are all immediately interested, engaged and anxious to see who will get to the "goodies" first!​*


----------



## johnford (May 21, 2011)

I think those are all great reasons! Thank you both for sharing all of that with me! ^_^

I really appreciate you.

Just makes me more excited!!!!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I got a budgie because they're small- I live in an apartment so that's important! But also I just love their personalities and intelligence. My little guy makes me laugh with his antics and the sounds he makes are the best in the world to me! I haven't had him long, so he's not bonded to me, but he cracks me up because he'll get out of his cage or will want me to fill his food or water bowl and he'll indignantly chirp at me until I rescue him from the floor or do what he wants 
Budgies really are the best little birds


----------



## johnford (May 21, 2011)

Hunterkat said:


> I got a budgie because they're small- I live in an apartment so that's important! But also I just love their personalities and intelligence. My little guy makes me laugh with his antics and the sounds he makes are the best in the world to me! I haven't had him long, so he's not bonded to me, but he cracks me up because he'll get out of his cage or will want me to fill his food or water bowl and he'll indignantly chirp at me until I rescue him from the floor or do what he wants
> Budgies really are the best little birds


They really are fantastic little birds aren't they? And I love that your little guy bosses you around xD :lol:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I fell in love with budgies simply because they are just SO cute ! Pictures can only show so much, but (as we all know here) in person their little round bodies and adorable faces, with their super cute and funny antics and acrobatics are so fun to watch. They bring a smile and a giggle everyday .

Budgies have touched my heart in a big way... I have had parrots for many years _before_ getting my first budgies. They then became one of my top favorite species because of their irresistible cuteness.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Sexual Dimorphism and the broad colour range are definitely two things that draw me to budgies, over other birds. That and the fact that they are smaller means a smaller voice box, smaller tum tum, smaller poopies and smaller bite. XD Did I mention they are small? Even as adults budgies still look like adorable little babies, they kind of have the same appeal that small dogs have over big dogs. And I generally find their voices much more pleasant than other species of birds and I love how hyper and crazy they can be. I find it so funny when they are mad about something, and you just see this little fluffy thing chucking a tantrum. I could list 10000 things I love about budgies. And the things I don't like? Really just the mess. And the fact that regular vets often don't know a lot about birds, and finding an avian vet can be tricky. But thats what you get with any bird.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Why did I choose a budgie as a companion?
Because, they're social intelligent birds and they can live happily with another same sex bird for company. I wanted a pet that I could engage with but that wouldn't pine for my attention if I was away for a few days (with someone else looking after their basic needs). 

What do I like the most?
Funnily enough I enjoy just watching them as much as engaging with them.
They're just such funny little clowns. I love watching them interact with each other. Non stop chatter followed by snoozy balls of fluffiness, aeronautical displays and baby dinosaur walks, their acrobatics and weird little tongues. I like seeing their brains ticking over and imagining their conversation translations - "What's that?" "Dunno" "Go check it out" "No, you go check it out" "I went first last time" "I'll keep a look out" "Ok, I'll pretend I'm going to it, but then rush back when I'm 1/2 way there and see if anything happens" "Good plan mate".

What do I like the least?
I could write a long list here: Dropped feathers, poop, their fragility etc but they're just minor niggles and well worth putting up with.


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

I agree with everything Julia said^

I love my budgies' personalities and entertaining antics. They're so smart and boisterous, not to mention beautiful. I know mine have all ended up in many photos and art pieces. They're probably my favorite subjects to paint with all their beautiful colors. I really wish I knew what was going on in those little heads of theirs. Thankfully, I can hazard a pretty good guess since they don't hide how they feel!

As stated above, they're _so_ smart and each have such a distinct personality. They crack me up and I can just sit and watch them for hours (which is why I keep getting to bed so late since they're in my room and I glance at the cage a minute before I go to bed and realize an hour later what time it is ) It's one of the best feelings in the world to have a budgie fly to you by choice and just hang out with you, cocking their head to listen to you or grinding their beak in contentment. I also love that my budgies enjoy the same music that I do and it never fails to bring a smile to my face when they sing along with me.

I can't think of anything I dislike about them...perhaps the mess or smell but neither are of much importance to me. Though I have to admit that I'm not very thrilled when any of them poop on me or my clothes. But I would never, ever go back on owning budgies. I'm so excited for you to bring your budgies home! I look forward to seeing them


----------

